# Youth and Hunters Safety



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

What age do you guys think is old enough for a youth to go though Hunters Safety? My daughter Kylee who is 9 1/2 has been expressing a lot of interest in going though it latley. We have been shooting a few times the past couple of months and she has really taken an interest in it. I was planning on waiting to next year when she is 10/11 but I wonder if I should do it now. For you guys that have sent your kids though hunters safety how old were they and what did you look for to decide if they were ready?

Mark


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Print off some of the Targets, see if she can pass the shooting portion first. From what I saw last year when my boy went through it, it was the limiting factor.


-DallanC


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I have my 8 year old finishing 2 classes this week at sportsmans warehouse..

He shoots Friday ....... and then will have is small game license validated..

Then I'm going to buy him a turkey tag , and hunt the youth turkey in April.

This Kidd is amazing though, he can hit clay pigeons out of the air with both a .20 and .410...

He can Also hit targets with a .243 at 200 yards with excellent accuracy.

Sucks he has to wait until he's 12 to hunt deer and elk....


----------

